# Trial and error; Our first fail in IPO



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So as some of you know, Aiden and I were prepping for our IPO2. The trial was a little over two weeks ago and I decided that I wanted to share our story in case there are any other novice Schutzhund handlers out there trialing with their first dog that feel the way I do.

Many of you know about Aiden's handler sensitivity. He's relatively soft when it comes to some corrections. He's had a history of shutting down on me in tracking and lacks some serious confidence, but we have been working on it quite a bit and I am happy to report some major improvement!

Tracking conditions were absolutely perfect. It was about 45-50 degrees with very moist grass. I could pretty much see every step. Aiden tracked beautifully up to the first article on the second leg. He had a fast indication, but started before I actually sent him after showing the article. It kind of screwed us up and he shorted the second turn but went straight to the third leg and went trucking down to the second article. 81 points was a full ten points higher than our IPO1! I was thrilled.

Start









Second turn









Third leg









Obedience was fun. His heeling was off (not the greatest head position) but he stayed with me. His motion exercises were beautiful. We had a brief moment of panic when I threw the dumbbell and it rolled all the way over the where the wall is, so I took the re-throw. When I sent him over the jump he ran over to the wall, realized he was wrong, and then came back to the jump. He was so close to it at that point that it was probably the most awkward jump I had ever seen, but it did it.  He did a gorgeous, fast, straight send out with a quick down. 84 points..12 points higher than our IPO1!

Ready to go!









Flat retrieve 









Retrieve over the hurdle









Retrieve over the wall









Send out


















Then protection..Well he entered the blind with a super bark and hold. Nice and confident without the usual "BooWOOWOO" that he sometimes does. Excellent call out and set up for the escape. Nice bite and clean out with a great guard. And then the drive..He was stepped on and came off the sleeve with a pitiful and heartbreaking scream. Knowing how sensitive he can be, I realized that he wasn't actually injured but really just confused, since that has never ever happened before and he is a vocal guy. He went back for the bite again and the two of them ended up getting tangled up again and he came off. Started doing a bark and hold and I just walked up and sat him before anything else happened. Judge was nice enough to let me send him to the car with the sleeve. Aiden was fine and I was devastated.

Bark and Hold









Escape









Out and Guard









We were so close to something that I never even conceived as an achievable title before! After a few days of thinking, I came to the realization that although Aiden is not a hard dog whatsoever, there was nothing that we could have trained for to prevent a situation like that from happening. A soft dog isn't going to change at heart, but that isn't really a training failure on my part either. We gave it our best **** shot and we rocked it pretty good. So in light of that, we will be trying again in two weeks. He's as ready as he'll ever be, so long as the helper doesn't step on him. 

I've heard a few people say to me that he shouldn't be competing and I shouldn't even be training him because he is such a soft dog, but I have come to the realization that I really don't give two craps what other people think of my dog.  He came from a pretty terrible upbringing with some seriously squirrelly genetics and we became a pretty decent team in IPO in the last few years. No, he will not be going to Nationals or even Regionals, but we will get our IPO2 and IPO3 and we will be **** proud. It's not a breeding title for me and I don't need to hear about the fact that Schutzhund is a breed suitability test, because I already know that and I honestly don't think it applies in this situation whatsoever considering the fact that he will never be bred. But I think the fact that I took a dog who came from nothing and took him this far says something. Especially considering the fact that he is my first Schutzhund dog and German Shepherd ever, and most people would have given up on him a long, long time ago.

I'm not going to lie, I've never really failed much at anything before. Usually if I put my mind to it, I succeed however, I have never worked with another living being before in this aspect. Bottom line is, he is a dog and the helper is a human and things are going to happen that are completely out of my control. I feel good knowing that we weren't run off the field and that Aiden really didn't know the difference between getting his IPO2 or failing that day. I still love the bajeezus out of him and I know that we are still very capable of getting that title. I was so upset after failing because it was the last phase after getting two really good scores (for us) and we were just so darn close, but then I realized that it means nothing to him, and he loves me just the same. 

I just wanted to spread some encouraging words to other people like me, who know what they have in their dog and are sometimes made to feel ashamed of it. There is nothing wrong about having a dog who isn't the greatest Schutzhund dog ever. The fact that I went out there and trialed and failed made me feel like an ever stronger handler than the sideline critics. Aiden and I are working our butts off in this sport, and we deserve every little chance that we can get. Just because he isn't from titled parents or a working line breeder doesn't mean that we shouldn't be allowed to try.

I'd also like to encourage more people to get out there and trial. There's no shame in failing if you truly think that your dog is ready. Sure, they can chose to pull out the crazy moves on trial day and it can cost you the title, but at least you will be out there and doing it. Not many people can say that. So we will try again. Wish us some better luck this time around!

Thanks for listening to our story/rant. Sorry the pictures aren't the greatest quality, but I'll post the link to the actual trial photo site. My Uncle Rob was nice enough to take them for the club.

Rob Gierthy Photography : Other : Schutzhund 10/20/2012


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

It sounds like you did great! Congrats on your success. I don't see it as team failure as much as a helper failure. I understand these things happen, but twice? It's our jobs as helpers to make as sure as we can that they don't.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

You have so freakin' much to be proud of!! Good for you, girl! You and Aiden are an amazing team and it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks or says, as long as you two are growing and having fun! I am inspired by you both, he's an amazing dog and you are an amazing handler. Way to go! A title is a title - what really matters is how you two perform together as a team against the odds; considering the obstacles you have with him in terms of his softness, etc.

Good job!!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You should be very proud and hold your head high. Perseverance in the face of obstacles speaks volumes about a person's character. I know you will achieve your goals. I will be rooting for you.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! You should be very proud of yourself and your dog. It is very evident in your posts that although aiden may not be the greatest IPO dog ever born, that you two are an awesome team! I would take that over a strong dog any day.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so very happy and proud of you two!

I have a dog who could not continue in the sport, as hard as I and my trainers tried. I know what it takes and honestly - MUCH RESPECT - for how far you guys have come!

I had to start over with another dog and the disappointment that caused is really upsetting sometimes - I get what you desire and only YOU know what YOUR dog can do!

Congrats on the 1, and on trying for the 2 and a HUGE "GOOD LUCK AND HAVE FUN on the redo of the 2!"!!!!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Kudos to you both for having the guts to compete in the sport. Competing out here is really hard on people. Basically nobody will take a newbie! There is always room for improvement - you can only get a higher score next trial! 

Be proud that you have a dog who will work for you! Some dogs are such a joy to work.. keep at it and good luck


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Great job and keep it up! You should definitely be proud. I am impressed!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the encouragement and support guys! 

It's tough being new in this sport, and even tougher when you start out with the wrong 'tool'..Aiden's made it pretty difficult for me, but I honestly think it has taught me so much more than an easy dog would have. I'm thankful that I even have the chance to trial again.

Let's just cross our fingers that it turns out better this time around! And if for some freak reason it doesn't, then I guess there's always next year.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

This is a very encouraging post. Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

You guys are super and think about how awesome you will do with your next dog learning with a dog that really tests you. I understand what the naysayers are saying...except you will not breed aiden. I guess I understand the point that if you WERE planning on breeding you could con some people into thinking he was a crazy hard dog because of his titles. But the bottom line is this sport has to be "friendly" to all on a club level in order to survive. If we only allowed people with perfect dogs to give it a go then hardly anyone could do the sport.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!

I don't know if you saw my thread in this forum, but I have a bit of a soft dog and I really want to give schutzhund a try, so I'm really glad you shared your experience! Wishing you all the best at your next attempt, I know you can do it!

If it makes you feel any better, I just watched a trial on the weekend, and there was a Rottie who actually fled from the handler. I'm sure his owner was crushed, the dog looked like such a sweetie and his handlers love for him was very evident, so I was really rooting for them. There was also a guy there who's dog went over the wall, but on the way back went around it and he yanked the dumbell out of his mouth. Nobody was impressed with that poor display of sportsmanship.

I'm glad you're looking at the big picture. Sounds like you had a bit of bad luck, but hopefully next time will be better!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I read this quote someone posted after the Nationals this past weekend. It really is fitting and you should be very proud of your accomplishments with Aiden! 
*THE MAN IN THE ARENA
Excerpt from the speech "Citizenship In A Republic"
delivered at the Sorbonne, in Paris, France on 23 April, 1910 

It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.*


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

to the OP
I know that Schutzhund people prefer harder dogs. The strongest people in my club would probably be very happy that you had no intention of breeding your dog. So given that --
If you and your dog enjoy the work, if you are both happy with training and working towards a title or anything else -- go for it! My bottom line is that I do what makes me and my dog happy. My dog isn't soft but I try to work without compulsion. I take a lot of noise about it. I am old. I grew up an outspoken odd ball in a small town. So what of their noise? Sometimes I think Schutzhund is more what kind of stattic the handlers can give one another. 
If you enjoy the work, if you and your dog are having a good time - keep doing it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations on the excellent improvements in A and B. Stuff happens and you have a wonderful attitude about your dog and yourself. Too many people would have given up or been mad at the dog. 

At a trial I attended recently one of the teams failed tracking. The handler put the dog up for sale right then and there. No thought for the dog, no consideration for circumstances or maybe for the failing of their own training. The dog is junk and needs to go. It made me so sad, and angry, because these dogs give us everything they have yet it never seems to be good enough for many people.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Congratulations on the excellent improvements in A and B. Stuff happens and you have a wonderful attitude about your dog and yourself. Too many people would have given up or been mad at the dog.
> 
> At a trial I attended recently one of the teams failed tracking. The handler put the dog up for sale right then and there. No thought for the dog, no consideration for circumstances or maybe for the failing of their own training. The dog is junk and needs to go. It made me so sad, and angry, because these dogs give us everything they have yet it never seems to be good enough for many people.


Thanks! 

I've actually had more than one person tell me to just give him up and buy a new dog. I my opinion, I think that any handler or trainer with that attitude is really just lazy and selfish. If you can't accept your dog for who they are and figure out a different way to make it work, then you're in it for all the wrong reasons. And if you really can't come up with any way to train a soft dog, then what kind of trainer are you really?

Anytime someone judges Aiden and I, I ask to see them take a dog like him and prep for an IPO2. Having a dog who's good at IPO is cake in comparison to what I have had to to through with this dog. I love him to death, but I really can't wait to get a puppy in the future and see the difference between training him and a working line dog bred for the sport. I think it'll be very interesting..


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I read this quote someone posted after the Nationals this past weekend. It really is fitting and you should be very proud of your accomplishments with Aiden!
> *THE MAN IN THE ARENA
> Excerpt from the speech "Citizenship In A Republic"
> delivered at the Sorbonne, in Paris, France on 23 April, 1910
> ...


I love this  Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Just the fact you're up there trying is huge...congratulations. And that he's got his 1 and you're working on 2!
So awesome!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Such an amazing display of sportsmanship and proper conduct. I myself have a lot to learn from your post! I just want to say that you are handling yourself beautifully. I've seen and know people that would lash out at the helper if he/she stepped on their dog's foot during the trial, people that would pout, piss and moan, and cry foul over such events.

You, however, remember why you got into the sport and know how to handle yourself in the face of adversity. Great job!

Keep it up, not many dog-handler teams reach BH level, let alone IPO1 and trying for the IPO2 - you have a lot to be proud of!

I am going to bookmark this thread, and review it before / after trials to remind myself what this is all about, and what sportsmanship is all about.

Great job, and keep it up!

Just wanted to add: I've seen the same thing happen before, either during training or trials, with both hard and softer dogs. They are all babies when it comes to their feet  I've seen some really nice dogs yelp like puppies when you accidentally step on them, as well as come off the sleeve. I'm not saying this always happens, and I'm not saying this is the norm, what I am saying is that *I* seen it happen before.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

awee crosses fingers for you!!! I didn't read your entire post (sorry ) but it's inspirational indeed. I hope to remain one of your encouraging fans as you move forward!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I hear you on the handler sensitivity!! This weekend Akela refused to bring in both the hurdle and the wall. It was like I say "bring" and he was like "are you sure you are not going to hit me with a shovel?". Me again: "Bring!" and Akela closer to my tigh "Mom... you are looking stressed..." I made him do them with a signal help, but points had been already lost. If not for that it would had been our best obedience. All because I scolded him once a week ago for going to retrieve the dumbbell without the command. :crazy:

Yet regardless of points you have to be more than proud of yourself. I know too many people who speak loudly in real life and/or the internet about how much they know yet they don't ever trial because people would notice they are only human...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> I read this quote someone posted after the Nationals this past weekend. It really is fitting and you should be very proud of your accomplishments with Aiden!
> *THE MAN IN THE ARENA
> Excerpt from the speech "Citizenship In A Republic"
> delivered at the Sorbonne, in Paris, France on 23 April, 1910
> ...


I'm borrowing this! Thanks


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

From someone who doesn't do anything at the moment with their dog, your determination and dedication that you put into your training with Aiden is very admirable and commendable. For you to reach the level that you have so far knowing what you have in your dog is very encouraging for those of us to "just try"!
Congratulations on what you have acheived so far and have yet to acheive in the future!


----------



## VCGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I started training about 7 months ago and some days just don't go right at all. You give me the inspiration to keep going, that everybody has bad days. Good luck to you!


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Whenever I have a training set back, I find that I have to remind myself that I don't train for monster grips, the deepest nose, or the perfect positioning. I train because it allows me to enhance and evolve the relationship that I have with my best friend, my dog... I hope to never lose sight of this.

The "well THAT'S never happened before" moments happen. Use adversity to grow... It's all apart of the experience. Congrats on the considerably better obedience and tracking scores! Good luck on your next trial!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with others, you should be VERY proud of what you have accomplished and how far you have come.. You should also be VERY proud to be able to say "HA" to those nay sayers, those that said you wouldn't get this far..BS , you've done it, and you'll do it again

BTW wanted to also say I LOVE the pictures, my favorites tho are the tracking ones, they are stunning with that misty morning air


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks again everybody. It's amazing to see this kind of support for a newbie like me :blush:



JakodaCD OA said:


> I agree with others, you should be VERY proud of what you have accomplished and how far you have come.. You should also be VERY proud to be able to say "HA" to those nay sayers, those that said you wouldn't get this far..BS , you've done it, and you'll do it again
> 
> BTW wanted to also say I LOVE the pictures, my favorites tho are the tracking ones, they are stunning with that misty morning air


Thank you! Me too! It was such a beautiful day. The fog made the tracking photos come out so amazing...Almost like a painting.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Alexis - after reading all these posts and especially yours, I feel a "Get'em GIRL!" is in order... LOL.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Alexis - after reading all these posts and especially yours, I feel a "Get'em GIRL!" is in order... LOL.


LOL I really hope we come home with it this time, but if not, there's always next time.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

> Anytime someone judges Aiden and I, I ask to see them take a dog like him and prep for an IPO2. Having a dog who's good at IPO is cake in comparison to what I have had to to through with this dog. I love him to death, but I really can't wait to get a puppy in the future and see the difference between training him and a working line dog bred for the sport. I think it'll be very interesting.


Dogs like this make a trainer. The next one will probably be a piece of cake to you. You'll have to take care that you don't miss steps with a dog easy to train LOL Our dogs are who they are...schutzhund is not not the be all/end all. They have so much more to offer than what the sport asks. Great kudos to you and Aiden....you two are obviously in it together! 
Sue


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

I always tell people...The only poeple that have not failed an IPO trial are the ones that don't trial.... It happens. Period. Good for you to get out there and show your dog. My current competition dog is VERY handler senistive, although he has the drive to get through it but I also have to be very careful leading up to competitions. My first dog was very soft, you will learn more about being a trainer and handler from this dog then you can imagine.


Good luck next time...Where and when is the trial?


Frank


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> I always tell people...The only poeple that have not failed an IPO trial are the ones that don't trial.... It happens. Period


Exactly! 

What I like is that you will always learn something new when you trial.. Regardless if you pass or fail..


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Alexis, because of what you have done, your dog is already better trained than 99% of the dogs in society. That is something special with or with out the IPO2. By the way, I know you will get it next time! Great effort and great job!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

schh3fh2 said:


> I always tell people...The only poeple that have not failed an IPO trial are the ones that don't trial.... It happens. Period. Good for you to get out there and show your dog. My current competition dog is VERY handler senistive, although he has the drive to get through it but I also have to be very careful leading up to competitions. My first dog was very soft, you will learn more about being a trainer and handler from this dog then you can imagine.
> 
> 
> Good luck next time...Where and when is the trial?
> ...


Thank you Frank. We are trialing under you this Saturday


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks again for all the comments everyone! Trial is this Saturday, so only a few days away. We've been doing really well in practice, so I guess it's just time to hope for the best. I'm really nervous about failing again for some reason. UGH I wish I could calm the nerves.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GatorDog said:


> Than you Frank. We are trialing under you this Saturday


LOL!! Wishing you and Aiden the best, I'm sure you'll do great, Alexis!


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Thanks again for all the comments everyone! Trial is this Saturday, so only a few days away. We've been doing really well in practice, so I guess it's just time to hope for the best. I'm really nervous about failing again for some reason. UGH I wish I could calm the nerves.


If your not nervous...It is not that important to you... I am nervous every time I go out on the field.

Try to relax and act like it is just another training day for your dog's sake...I know it is easier said then done...Pepermint masks the smell of adrenaline, just saying 


See you Friday for practice

Frank


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

schh3fh2 said:


> If your not nervous...It is not that important to you... I am nervous every time I go out on the field.
> 
> Try to relax and act like it is just another training day for your dog's sake...I know it is easier said then done...Pepermint masks the smell of adrenaline, just saying
> 
> ...


I've never tried or heard that about peppermint before...No harm in giving it a shot.

Thanks again. See ya tomorrow


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> Thanks again for all the comments everyone! Trial is this Saturday, so only a few days away. We've been doing really well in practice, so I guess it's just time to hope for the best. I'm really nervous about failing again for some reason. UGH I wish I could calm the nerves.


OMG you're at it AGAIN?!? best Best BEST of luck to Aiden and you! Wish I could be rootin for you with a sign in the stands!!! I'm so excited for more pictures and an update!!! 

I know it matters a lot to you, and that's likely why you're nervous. But over here, as you can tell from the responses, you and Aiden are well loved/admired/inspirational/respected. 

:::Cheering!!!!::::


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> OMG you're at it AGAIN?!? best Best BEST of luck to Aiden and you! Wish I could be rootin for you with a sign in the stands!!! I'm so excited for more pictures and an update!!!
> 
> I know it matters a lot to you, and that's likely why you're nervous. But over here, as you can tell from the responses, you and Aiden are well loved/admired/inspirational/respected.
> 
> :::Cheering!!!!::::


Yeah I have been feeling like I may be a little crazy for doing this again...We'll see! Thanks for the good thoughts.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

OMG, you are trialing under Frank???  Well, good luck. :rip:


oke:





Just kidding. Frank is great. We had him in June and have him coming back next October. Get him to tell you some Cayos stories.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Good luck to you Alexis! Your persistence and courage has given me the stones to try for my BH this weekend even though I feel very nervous and not ready. Sending you positive thoughts!!


Interesting tip about the peppermint... Guess I'm making a mint run


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Good luck! Where are you trialing? You and Aiden are going to do awesome I'm sure of it!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

lhczth said:


> OMG, you are trialing under Frank???  Well, good luck. :rip:
> 
> 
> oke:
> ...


LOL thanks!!! We got out BH under Frank and had a good time. I also may be getting a Cayos grandbaby in the Spring so maybe I can distract him with stories and it'll take our minds off the trial. 



qbchottu said:


> Good luck to you Alexis! Your persistence and courage has given me the stones to try for my BH this weekend even though I feel very nervous and not ready. Sending you positive thoughts!!
> 
> 
> Interesting tip about the peppermint... Guess I'm making a mint run


Thank you! Good luck!!!!!



ayoitzrimz said:


> Good luck! Where are you trialing? You and Aiden are going to do awesome I'm sure of it!


Interstate Schutzhund Club's trial in Troy. It'll be small, so I'm hoping the day just goes by quickly (but not too quickly where we are terminated from PR again)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Alexis, you must go into the trial with a positive attitude. Aiden will do well.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> Good luck to you Alexis! Your persistence and courage has given me the stones to try for my BH this weekend even though I feel very nervous and not ready. Sending you positive thoughts!!
> 
> 
> Interesting tip about the peppermint... Guess I'm making a mint run


Good luck to you our brazen forum member!!! Are you taking Wiva??? Let us know how you and the pup does. Take plenty of pictures and don't worry! We are all rootin for you regardless of the outcome c:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Alexis, you must go into the trial with a positive attitude. Aiden will do well.


I'm trying! :blush: I know he's ready.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> Good luck to you our brazen forum member!!! Are you taking Wiva??? Let us know how you and the pup does. Take plenty of pictures and don't worry! We are all rootin for you regardless of the outcome c:


haha thanks love 
Yes, this is for Miss Wiva. 50/50 chance of if we make it, but I paid the trial fee already so there is no harm in trying at this point!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry to report it was another fail for us today..77 tracking (lost all article points), 91 obedience, and terminated in protection. Crap


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So sorry...What happened in protection? I was at a trial today and a few failed tracking and two wouldn't out/DQ'd(1's were on the schedule today)...Don't feel bad, you aren't alone. The judge was amazing however and kept the handlers from having meltdowns!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Alexis... you are allowed 1 day, that's it, 1 day to feel sad about this... lol.. I am serious... and then I want you to stop and think about how far the two of you have come.... this, just going for the 2 is a HUGE accomplishments. Some dogs don't even do that!

I think you guys did terrific and your obedience score is phenomenal! 

I am still going to congratulate you both on a job well done!

Okay, I know that was probably harsh since we don't know each other very well, but I am proud of you two and feel like you and Adien are a great team and even if the 2 isn't in your future, feel like the connection you have created with him over the last few years training is going to be the "title" in the end. 

Congrats AGAIN!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> So sorry...What happened in protection? I was at a trial today and a few failed tracking and two wouldn't out/DQ'd(1's were on the schedule today)...Don't feel bad, you aren't alone. The judge was amazing however and kept the handlers from having meltdowns!!!


I think he's afraid of being in the pocket for the drive since he was stepped on at our last trial. He seemed totally fine in practice for the last few weeks without any residual issues or anything, but I think he lost some confidence right from the beginning when he blew off blind 5 and went from 4 to 6. He knew he messed up and then he was nervous going into the rest of the routine. He kinda held up through the drives in the front half, but he lost the grip on the long bite and from the pictures, he was hanging by the canines up by the cuff of the sleeve. Then he came off during that drive and was just circling and barking at the helper. 

His tracking was excellent. I couldn't believe how intense and focused he was. He hit every single footstep and the turns were flawless. I think he slightly lifted his head twice and we lost a couple points there...But he walked both articles...So there goes 21 points. Never done it once before. Still, it was a gorgeous track. 

Obedience was his best ever too. I felt much more comfortable out there then I usually do, so I think that had something to do with it. Maybe a little too comfortable because I forgot to look to Frank before a few exercises (sorry Frank ) I wish I had more attention in the heeling, but other than that I am happy with his obedience overall. He completes every exercise well. 

Failing sucks. With this being my second time in a row, I'm feeling kinda discouraged and embarrassed. I don't want anyone thinking that I don't work my butt off with him, since he isn't a super strong and powerful dog, or that I don't try my hardest to get where we are. I guess I'm just struggling with the concept of 'retiring' him from the sport. I don't want to make him do something that scares the **** out of him, just because I love training in this sport. Seems selfish.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My favorite shot from the trial. Lots of this going on today..


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this Alexis. I know exactly how you feel. We passed our BH, but it was the WORST she has ever done - we should have failed. I blame myself and my handling errors. I felt TERRIBLE for my dog. I was absolutely mortified and humiliated afterwards...felt like hiding my head and crying (still have anxiety inducing flashbacks about that nightmare of a routine). I am very sorry that you did not get your 2. Take a month or so to build him back up. Get his confidence back up and try again. I believe in your teamwork and think you will get it eventually. Keep your chin up and I am sending you lots of love. I know exactly how you feel...it's a terrible position to be in...but time heals these wounds. You will bounce back and get your 2. I know it.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Very sorry to hear this Alexis. I know exactly how you feel. We passed our BH, but it was the WORST she has ever done - we should have failed. I blame myself and my handling errors. I felt TERRIBLE for my dog. I was absolutely mortified and humiliated afterwards...felt like hiding my head and crying (still have anxiety inducing flashbacks about that nightmare of a routine). I am very sorry that you did not get your 2. Take a month or so to build him back up. Get his confidence back up and try again. I believe in your teamwork and think you will get it eventually. Keep your chin up and I am sending you lots of love. I know exactly how you feel...it's a terrible position to be in...but time heals these wounds. You will bounce back and get your 2. I know it.


Thank you. I'm g;ad to hear you passed


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

At the trial I was just at~ a dog doing a BH got up from the down, stretched her legs sniffed around, went potty then decided to poop. Because she was not a 'threat' to the other dog doing the routine the judge didn't have the handler return to her until she started pooping! It wasn't a stress induced poop, just the fact that she had to go!
The team passed because everything else was really nice, and as the judge said 'she wasn't a threat to society, just stinky' 
Never know what will happen on trial day, though it seems we can always anticipate *what we don't expect*!

That photo of you and Aiden is so sweet!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

qbchottu said:


> Very sorry to hear this Alexis. I know exactly how you feel. We passed our BH, but it was the WORST she has ever done - we should have failed. I blame myself and my handling errors. I felt TERRIBLE for my dog. I was absolutely mortified and humiliated afterwards...felt like hiding my head and crying (still have anxiety inducing flashbacks about that nightmare of a routine). I am very sorry that you did not get your 2. Take a month or so to build him back up. Get his confidence back up and try again. I believe in your teamwork and think you will get it eventually. Keep your chin up and I am sending you lots of love. I know exactly how you feel...it's a terrible position to be in...but time heals these wounds. You will bounce back and get your 2. I know it.


Were you at the Indi trial?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Alexis, I would take a break and don't make any decisions just yet about whether to continue with Aiden. 

Very sorry that things went poorly.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Aw what a bummer  maybe it will be good to have the winter off and you can spend the winter building him back up. It sounds like he could use some good confidence building so he can start fresh in the spring!


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Failing sucks. With this being my second time in a row, I'm feeling kinda discouraged and embarrassed. I don't want anyone thinking that I don't work my butt off with him, since he isn't a super strong and powerful dog, or that I don't try my hardest to get where we are. I guess I'm just struggling with the concept of 'retiring' him from the sport. I don't want to make him do something that scares the **** out of him, just because I love training in this sport. Seems selfish.


 You have NOTHING to be embarrassed about. You got out there showed your dog, and the part that you have some control over (The training) he showed very well. You have said he is not the strongest dog, and he is not. So what, you love him, he loves you and the 2 of you have fun training together. That's what it is all about!!!!! Continue on with training him and trial the TR, OB and FH titles. Let him have some fun in bitework in training and learn from him. maybe next year with your home field he can take another shot at IPO2. You look at your dog honestly, so you will know if you should try or not, but if you both have fun at training, why stop???

Everyone knows how it feels to fail, it sucks.... But then we learn from it and move on. That boy can track, work on stranger's articles and you guys can put up some big numbers.....


Frank


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Getting ready to trial Carma in a few weeks, and I decided to read through my old threads from the trials with Aiden to remind myself why I'm doing this and where I came from. My boy's 5th birthday is tomorrow and I can't believe that less than two years after this thread was started, he got IPO3 twice and his FH.... And that I'm going to be trialing my PUPPY (thats how I think of her, at least) for IPO1 soon. It gives me goosebumps reading all the encouraging posts from people who I haven't met, and makes me so excited to get back out there and start something new with my girl. Thank you all.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Getting ready to trial Carma in a few weeks, and I decided to read through my old threads from the trials with Aiden to remind myself why I'm doing this and where I came from. My boy's 5th birthday is tomorrow and I can't believe that less than two years after this thread was started, he got IPO3 twice and his FH.... And that I'm going to be trialing my PUPPY (thats how I think of her, at least) for IPO1 soon. It gives me goosebumps reading all the encouraging posts from people who I haven't met, and makes me so excited to get back out there and start something new with my girl. Thank you all.


You guys will kick SO much butt. And Aiden is my hero.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm glad you resurrected this thread. I know absolutely zero about IPO, but loved reading your journey with Aiden. We're rooting for you!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Read through the whole thing and it was very appropriate timing since Ollie and I are getting ready to start our IPO journey on Friday! We're definitely in a similar position though Ollie is a hard dog and not handler soft he does not have the greatest drives so I know it will be a struggle for us but I am just looking forward to having fun, building our relationship and learning a whole heck of a lot about him. I'm at least lucky to have found a really supportive club but I'm ready for the possibilities that people are going to laugh at my fluffy pretty dog, hey at least I'm out there working him. 

So good luck on your upcoming trial, Carma is a beast I'm sure she'll rock it! I'm sure you learned so much more and are that much of a better trainer then you would have been had you started with a dog like Carma. :wub: Aiden!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have so enjoyed watching you progress with all of your dogs... am excited to watch your future in the sport and in the breed.  Go Team Carma!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You've got this!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

lhczth said:


> Congratulations on the excellent improvements in A and B. Stuff happens and you have a wonderful attitude about your dog and yourself. Too many people would have given up or been mad at the dog.
> 
> At a trial I attended recently one of the teams failed tracking. The handler put the dog up for sale right then and there. No thought for the dog, no consideration for circumstances or maybe for the failing of their own training. The dog is junk and needs to go. It made me so sad, and angry, because these dogs give us everything they have yet it never seems to be good enough for many people.


I've seen this and it just irks the snot out of me................

'nuff said.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL I didn't realize this was an old thread until I saw your update! CONGRATS

Awesome thread!


----------

